# Shooting a Rem 700ml with Bh-209



## Sabotloader

Well, I am a newbie to this site so I thought I would post a range result from a week ago shooting a Remington 700ml with BH-209. This is the second trip to the farm - we do not have any ranges around here so most of my shooting will be done @ the Dinger Farm.

This Remington is equipped with a 'Cabelas' type 209 conversion and home fashioned copper weather shield. Most of you know that the Rem 700 is not a gun that Western considers appropriate for BH-209. It is an open breech and falling hammer inside a sliding bolt - which realy is not a bolt in the convential thought - no bolt face and no lugs...

Well here we go I will try it.

Well finally got out to do some shooting today. Shooting just makes verything feel good - well at least until you look at the target - but it beats staying home....

Purpose of the trip was to try BH in the 700ml again. Had a very good outing with it a while back - thought I would verify that I could actualy shoot BH from the gun.

Also I was going to try some different primers, Fed 209A's and Winchester W209's. I also took along my CCI-209m's and a pack of Cheddites. I had shot the Cheddites and the CCI's on the last trip to the farm.

Also last trip I shot .458/300 grain Sierra's in an MMP Orange sabot. This trip I wanted to shoot a lighter bullet and verify that could be done....

Last evening I spent some time loading tubes for the trip. I first used my volume measure and through 9 loads. Then I weighed each of those loads. They all were a bit light. They measured from 75.6 grains to 75.3 grains. Then I measured 6 loads with the scales. 77 grains each to equal 110 grains by volume. I really did not like the volume loads because when I went to cut the top of the load off I could feel some granuals getting broke or cut as I slid the cut funnel over the top.

Here is a pic of the my prep work...










OK - ready to go the this morningand wouldn't you know it... miserable wet snow....










When the snow quit early this afternoon - the warm 'Chinoock' winds moved in... but I was going shooting anyway. The winds were blowing 10-15mph here in town so I know they were going to be really bad @ the farm - but I did not really care.

Got to the farm and setup my 'tailgate' work bench and the wind was bad...










Set the target at 50 yards and loaded up... Shots 1&2 looked real promising with the new W209's that i was trying. Shot #3 thought I would try a Fed 209A - got a hang-fire of all things could not beleive it... I switched primers again the CCI-209M's group looked good. and I was sold on the CCI's.

Moved the target to 100 yards but I changed the angle of the shot to reduce some of the effect of the winds - tried to get get where I was shooting more into the wind - did not get enough angle but it was a bit better.

Shot the rest the rest of my prepared tube and hand threw some additional shots. Shot a decent group of 250 grain Gold Dots then decided to shoot some 200 XTP's - even decided to try a Fed 209A again and again - a hang-fire. I can not explain the hang-fires with the 209A and yet the CCI and even the W209's were perfect.... just do not get it.










When I got home and started to clean the gun I got a surprise... The nipple while really dirty was not clogged at all. Not a very good picture but the flash channel is sooty and the flash hole is wide open.


----------



## alleyyooper

Mike that is some nice looking rifle you have there. Even though you showed that the Remington will shoot BH209. Doesn't surprize me either as I still have to find some thing that does not shoot well in them. I still will not shoot the stuff in my Remingtons. I buy my T7 at the end of the year sale at Wallies so I only pay about $11.00 a pound for it. I have enough on hand now to last me for a minium of four years at the presant rate.
Of course I like guns a lot, I like to touch them, fondle them and shoot them. I have guns in the safe I have not shot in ten years, they are still on the list of guns that get cleaned once every two months weather they been shot or not.

One question did it push the cup out of the 209 primers you used?

 Al


----------



## Sabotloader

*Yooper*

In this rifle i am not comfortable enough with BH to say i would hunt elk with it, whitetail maybe. There are to many varibles with an open breech and BH - but I am narrowing those varibles down.

The cost of BH makes a prohibitive for me to shoot other than an occasional test here and there. I can get everything BH gives me from T7 even the greater velocity if I shoot T7-3f and it is far less expensive.



> Of course I like guns a lot, I like to touch them, fondle them and shoot them. I have guns in the safe I have not shot in ten years, they are still on the list of guns that get cleaned once every two months weather they been shot or not.


EXACTLY...



> One question did it push the cup out of the 209 primers you used?


On occasion it did - but actualy not as bad as T7 does on some occasions... Here is a pic from the first go around


----------



## alleyyooper

That doesn't show it really dirty where the bolt slids. How many shots was that any way?
Most of My CCI primers are in worsce condition when I fire them off with T7. Doesn't seem to hurt anything either. I can't see a reason to buy those Remington SST's for muzzle loading only. I buy the CCI's at 5 bricks at a time.

 You pin the target on the Kitty in the back ground?

 Al


----------



## Sabotloader

*Yooper*

I shot the gun a total of 21 times according to the log book. Ten shots on target and 11 at clay pigeons strung out on the hillside.

I normally shoot the old Remington 209-4 for muzzleloading. Do not hink you can fins them on the market anyplace now. I also shoot Ceddite primers when I reload trap shot shells. I buy 5000 at time to get through trap season and summer fun shooting. They are a very good primer.

I wouldn't dare hang a targey on that kitty - No matter what it looks like in the picture I guarantee you when the farmer told me I had to pay for shootiing it - it would be a brand new - best running - most expensive Kitty on the Palouse, beside it would be the most vital thing he has to the success of his farming venture....

Got out today to shoot some PRB's tell you about it later....

mike


----------



## alleyyooper

Yup brand new best running tractor on the place.
That is all the dirtier your blow back got in 21 shots. That is some clean burning powder. I think off the top of my head after about 12 shots with T 7 I nave to Q tip clean the primer holder out to get one to seat.

I used to run thru Wallace Id. a lot back in 1982. That is where I94 ended at the time till you got to I think Sand Creek. I drove the bosses Kitty one trip. Mostly the Pete though.

 Al


----------

